# If you knit this is a easy dog sweater pattern



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I made 2 for Sunny last week (i have a photo of him wearing the first one i made that didnt turn out so great but i have the other packed in a bag somplace) i am not that good of a knitter but this pattern is really easy and while there arnt any sleeves on this sweater i think it would be very easy to add some in a similar way the neck is made anyways this is the link for the pattern sweater pattern
Well i cant figure out how to post a photo but its in my gallery is you can view that


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I kow it says chiuahua sweater but its really pretty big....its fits sunny pretty good and he is about 4.5lbs


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks! I wish I was better at knitting. I made 2 scarfs last fall but they were really bad. Lots of holes. I ended up giving them to my younger cousins (5 & 8) they thought they were great! That is actually why I had to make the 2nd one. They were fighting over the first scarf.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

my mom made gruffi this cute scarf. now she's working on the girls scarfs. lol. but thats all she can do. not very usefull..... just kidding!!!!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I am really not that good either, i just buy the thick yarn that wont show the dropped stiches, but yeah i just really liked this sweater because even though its not as cute as some of the ones that look like little people sweaters its just so easy practicaly just straight stiching on the 2 pieces.....you dont have to actully do all the ribbing it asks for it does look better but i didnt do it on my frist one and it stayed on just fine


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

Sounds a lot like the sweater I made for Sassi last year.
A word of caution: I had some left over yarn that I used when I made an afghan. I used that yarn on her sweater, it was heavy yarn...the sweater is too warm for her.







Leave it to me to do something dumb like that...
I thought it would be 'wonderful' for the Indiana weather........not

I do put it on Sassi, but I take it off as soon as she gets in the door, because her coat will be slightly damp from her perspiring. 

Guess I will have to try again this year with some lighter weight yarn. 

This is a VERY EASY pattern and goes fast.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i bought these $5 sweaters from target. my mom is going to try to "copy" it and make gruffi a sweater. it was like 45 degrees this morning--FREEZING, and the dogs were cold. cynthia thinks gruffi was cold too...i dont think so though.  i asked my mom if she understood the instructions...she didnt. she also doesnt like using recipes when she cooks--some of the stuff she makes tastes DELICIOUS...but the other stuff---i have no idea what she was thinking. :lol:


----------

